# Beginner Project



## cityhick (Feb 16, 2014)

I hope this isn't to basic but I am still learning and I have noticed there is always someone asking for projects to start with when first starting out. Its a keychain with a small storage compartment. My daughter is graduating high school soon and joining the Coast Guard and I figured I could stuff a $100 bucks inside of it for her so she would always have some emergency money with her since she will be away from home. She is pretty good with her money so I don't think she will use it for shoes or a new purse..lol. The threads are     1/2-20 and I used a tap and die to cut them. Still haven't learned to thread with my lathe yet.


----------



## Sharky (Feb 16, 2014)

Are you going to put a small o-ring on the cap to keep it dry?  Looks good, keep doing the little projects and ypu will learn the techniques to combine for the bigger projects. 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 16, 2014)

First off, there is no such thing as basic. Second, if there were, that ain't it. Very nice. The o-ring is a good idea.

 "Billy G"


----------



## cityhick (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Yes I am gonna add an o-ring and the key ring.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice...  -And congrats on getting the offspring into a good gig...


Ray


----------

